# Serostim



## Javi (Nov 28, 2018)

Anyone have experience with serostim 176iu kit.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 28, 2018)

I've run Seros many times before. What kind of questions do you have?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 28, 2018)

yes.  Is it actually from the pharmacy?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 28, 2018)

ive only got the 126iu kits before.  

If you know your getting good stuff, Sero's are as good as it gets.

Have you used generic's from China before..?


----------



## Javi (Nov 29, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> ive only got the 126iu kits before.
> 
> If you know your getting good stuff, Sero's are as good as it gets.
> 
> Have you used generic's from China before..?


Yes I have use Kigtropin, after a month still don’t feel shit, and genogen USA and after a month still don’t feel crap. So I wanna change the brand lucky I found someone that will supply me with pharma grade!!
im just a lil iffy since I have seen counterfeit serostim.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 29, 2018)

Javi said:


> Yes I have use Kigtropin, after a month still don’t feel shit, and genogen USA and after a month still don’t feel crap. So I wanna change the brand lucky I found someone that will supply me with pharma grade!!
> im just a lil iffy since I have seen counterfeit serostim.



Do you really trust your GH source...??  

Anybody dying to sell you stuff......typically too good to be true.  Legit guys dont need to jump on people, they product does all the work

GL


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 29, 2018)

I've only gotten 126iu kits myself. But there's nothing like real seros.


----------



## Javi (Nov 30, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Do you really trust your GH source...??
> 
> Anybody dying to sell you stuff......typically too good to be true.  Legit guys dont need to jump on people, they product does all the work
> 
> GL


he is selling 126 and 84 iu kits, I was gonna buy both but he told me to try 1st and if I like it he can sell me 2 kits after that. I guess I’m gonna have to try and see. I was thinking start with 3 ius the first week and increase the ius till I get sides just to make sure is real hgh!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 30, 2018)

only buy the 126

Those are the most common.  you better be buying from someone who you trust you could lend a grand to and they would return it.  

Otherwise, just stick with tes/deca/var/mast - basic gear.  Its a fraction of the cost of GH


----------



## Javi (Nov 30, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> only buy the 126
> 
> Those are the most common.  you better be buying from someone who you trust you could lend a grand to and they would return it.
> 
> Otherwise, just stick with tes/deca/var/mast - basic gear.  Its a fraction of the cost of GH


 $$ is not the issue is getting what u pay for and is a no for gear I’m still young for that. To be honest only reason I’m gonna use hgh is to heal some injuries and if I can pack some size, **** it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 30, 2018)

If you are too young for tes, you are too young for GH.  

Let you body do the work for free unless your coming off a bad injury


----------



## Javi (Nov 30, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> If you are too young for tes, you are too young for GH.
> 
> Let you body do the work for free unless your coming off a bad injury


I’m having problems with my elbows that’s the only reason I wanna use hgh for a few months!!


----------



## Dr.who (Feb 3, 2019)

HGH Serostim is expensive I don't recommend It for a short time.

Do you know how to mix hgh Serostim with bac water? 

What kind of Elbow Issue are you having?

Is it tennis Elbow?

Sharp pain on the elbow?


----------



## Javi (Feb 4, 2019)

Usually seros will include the water!! So if u have the 6mg kit is about 18ius per vial. You will mix it with 1cc. So 1ui is 5.55 units on a 100iu pin!!
the pain I have on my elbow is sharp and dull sometimes pretty much tennis elbow.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 5, 2019)

It is not recommend to use the water shipped with seros kit ... always have bac water on hand ...

When reconstituting keep the math simple ... for each 1iu of gh in vial use 10iu of bac water ... this means if 18 iu vial inject 180 iu's of bac water (this means 100iu or 1 completely full 100iu syringe + 80 more iu for a total of 180 iu injected into the 18iu vial) ... this make measuring iu's for injecting very simple ... I've used gh of 3+ years .. and I know there are far more complicated ways to do it (clearly all designed by people not using gh daily) ... and all other measurement methods end up making the injected amount of gh VERY DIFFICULT to measure ... do you really want to be measuring fractions of iu on you pin (it's not feasible) ... when you us the 1iu of gh x 10iu of bac water you simplify things big time.

Once you've reconstituted with 180iu's of bac water you simply use 10iu's for each 1iu of gh you want to inject ... as an example I inject 4iu of seros gh daily so I fill my syringe with 40iu's of solution (bac water plus gh) or 40% of 100iu pin ... even my blind arse can easily withdrawn and inject that amount daily with NO problems.


----------



## Javi (Feb 11, 2019)

You know the water that come with the seros is bacteriostatic water!! But have to say that’s a easy way to mix the hgh!! For me didn’t care a lot the .5 on the pin!! I use 2 shots drawing 18 just to keep it even


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 11, 2019)

just really make sure you are doing things properly.  

Sero's are too much cash to waste


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 11, 2019)

Javi said:


> You know the water that come with the seros is bacteriostatic water!! But have to say that’s a easy way to mix the hgh!! For me didn’t care a lot the .5 on the pin!! I use 2 shots drawing 18 just to keep it even



The water that comes with every Seros kit I have used is Sterile Water and not bacteriostatic water.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 11, 2019)

Javi said:


> You know the water that come with the seros is bacteriostatic water!! But have to say that’s a easy way to mix the hgh!! For me didn’t care a lot the .5 on the pin!! I use 2 shots drawing 18 just to keep it even



You have misconceptions about many things ... DO NOT use the water shipped with kit!

The measurements you're talking about 5.5 on 100 cc pin ... is equally retarded (to your water comment above) ... listen to someone who has actually used them for years ... trying to make it more simple for you .... sharing not what I read somewhere but what I've actually been doing.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 12, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> The water that comes with every Seros kit I have used is Sterile Water and not bacteriostatic water.




Ding Ding Ding.....

trash the water coming with the kit


----------



## Supra (Feb 22, 2019)

I ran sero's for 3 years, great stuff.


----------



## Javi (Mar 10, 2019)

Really!!? Shit then they didn’t label this shit right


----------



## Spongy (Mar 10, 2019)

Javi said:


> Really!!? Shit then they didn’t label this shit right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then it may be counterfeit. I've only seen it with sterile water


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 10, 2019)

The 4mg kits contain bacteriostatic water, 5mg and 6mg contain sterile water.....The kit pictured is valid, not fake

https://www.rxlist.com/serostim-drug.htm


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 10, 2019)

My Seros have always had blue tops ... and have always been 126 iu ... that's over a 5 year year period ...


----------



## Dr.who (Mar 10, 2019)

1. go to play store on your cell and download "EMD Serono". scan check verifies bar code.

btw, sorry looks fake or counterfeit.

let this one go and find a better source.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 10, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> The 4mg kits contain bacteriostatic water, 5mg and 6mg contain sterile water.....The kit pictured is valid, not fake
> 
> https://www.rxlist.com/serostim-drug.htm



Good stuff FD, learned something today!


----------



## Javi (Mar 10, 2019)

Yep is not bac water is regular water!! Smh


----------



## Dr.who (Mar 10, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> My Seros have always had blue tops ... and have always been 126 iu ... that's over a 5 year year period ...




That's why I was concerned.


----------



## Dr.who (Mar 10, 2019)

Javi, show pic sides were bar code is?


----------



## Javi (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr.who said:


> Javi, show pic sides were bar code is?


Where the batch #, exp date is or the vial!!?


----------



## Supra (Mar 11, 2019)

Seros always have blue tops, period.


----------

